# I POD TOUCH Bloqué suite mauvais mot de passe



## STROCH (12 Août 2012)

Description du problème : mon fils a acheté un ipod touch en vacances. Il a commencé à l'utiliser sans le relier à un ordinateur. Il a bloqué l'Ipod en rentrant des mauvais mots de passe. 
Depuis j'essaye toutes les solutions proposées sur les forums mais rien ne marche pour le débloquer.
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (12 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Il faudrait aller chez un concessionnaire Apple avec la facture originale (ou bien un Apple store).


----------



## Esaie75 (21 Août 2012)

Si il a mis les données Cellulaires, son iPod sera réinitialisé. Normalement, il y a "iPod Désactivé. Réessayer dans ... min" Ou alors, il faut aller chez Apple...


----------



## hozuki (31 Août 2012)

Il y a aussi une solution plus radicale qui marche mes qui fait perdre tous les données contenue sur l'ipod (sauf si icloud est activé) il faut faire passez l'ipod en mode dfu  http://youtu.be/T3gxiQp-2Ow ( vidéo qui explique comment passez en mode dfu) et une fois passez en mode dfu on reconnecte l'ipod avec itunes et  enjoy itunes le détecte comme nouvelle ipod et réinstalle tout a zéro ( il faudra juste faire attention de ne plus remettre de code)


----------

